# Scarlet badis are da bomb!



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Just found them at my LFS - the girl who helped me with them insisted they are from Florida, are a non-schooling fish, wild-caught, and eat only bloodworms and other non-flake foods.

Turns out they are from Bengal, but everything else she said about them was correct. And man, are they pretty! Only get 1/2" to 3/4" long, so definitely a great addition to the tank I was intent on keeping a school of emerald dwarf rasboras and red cherry shrimp in.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

those are really cool looking


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I wants some!They are so cute!


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

I've been planning out a 20 gallon tank with those. They're so beautiful. I think Bob's Tropical Plants has some in stock, but I haven't got a clue if he's trying to breed them. I know he has the Celestial Pearl Danio (another fish that is usually caught and sold) but his were bred from his own Celestial Pearls. You should look those up too, beautiful and verrrry small. :3

Edit: I also hear they a extremely picky eaters... probably will only eat live foods. I guess you just have to ask whoever you're getting them from what they're feeding on.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I used to keep these, they can be trained to take frozen mine did. The one thing I didn't like about them, females are hard to come by. When there is fry there is more males and very few females born.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I fed some frozen blood worms this morning but he was much more interested in attacking his reflection on the tank wall. This weekend I'll have to keep an eye on him to see if he'll take the blood worms. The article I read said they can possibly even be trained to take flake food.

How do you "train" a fish to eat certain foods? Is it a simple matter of feeding only that food and they'll either eat it or go hungry?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Most of the time if they are hungry enough they will eat it when it comes to frozen. Never did work on trying to get them to take flake. Some fish are nearly impossible to get to eat flake of any kind.


----------

